

Dart: New AdSense Performance Reports - tosh
http://adsense.blogspot.com/2015/04/new-adsense-performance-reports.html

======
tosh
This is one of Google's public facing Dart projects. AdSense is most likely
the software service with the highest revenue by number of engineers
(guesstimate).

